# Man Jumps Off C.C.Bridge



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Just read in the paper that a man jumped off the 73 bridge at C.C.Lake yesterday around 5:15 P.M.Man dies.Anybody winess this?



Roscoe:


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Just read in the paper that a man jumped off the 73 bridge at C.C.Lake yesterday around 5:15 P.M.Man dies.Anybody winess this?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe:


From Dayton Daily news

MASSIE TWP.  Authorities have identified a 71-year-old man who died after jumping from the bridge on Ohio 73 at Caesars Creek State Park.

About 5:15 p.m. Thursday, Jerry L. Thalls, 71, of Kettering reportedly jumped from the bridge into Caesar Creek Lake near Harveysburg, according to Sgt. Stan Jordan of the Lebanon post of Ohio State Highway Patrol.

The Warren County Coroners Office pronounced Thalls dead at the scene after he was pulled from the water, Jordan said. A medical helicopter was on standby.

Jordan said witnesses saw the man jump and called 911. According to the incident report, the jump was an intentional attempt to take his own life.

The incident prompted authorities to shut down Ohio 73 in the area for more than 45 minutes as the medical helicopter landed on the road, according Ohio Highway Patrol.

Emergency crews from Massie and Wayne townships also responded to the scene.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

My daughter and her fiance saw him jump.They turned around and went down to the water but he was too far out .They called 911 and when the emts got there they said they wouldn't go get him because he was still moving.Apparently this rule is to keep the emts from drowning also.When they finally got him to shore they didn't give him cpr right away because of the rocks and were afraid to break his ribs or back.Mike(the fiance) said the emts and ranger all acted like they really weren't in any hurry to get to him.No wonder he died on the way to the hospital.I hope I never fall out of my boat.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hurry up and save him. 








So he can jump off the bridge again.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

kevinburgmeier said:


> My daughter and her fiance saw him jump.They turned around and went down to the water but he was too far out .They called 911 and when the emts got there they said they wouldn't go get him because he was still moving.Apparently this rule is to keep the emts from drowning also.When they finally got him to shore they didn't give him cpr right away because of the rocks and were afraid to break his ribs or back.Mike(the fiance) said the emts and ranger all acted like they really weren't in any hurry to get to him.No wonder he died on the way to the hospital.I hope I never fall out of my boat.


 It would do no good for the rescue people become victims too.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

I do agree that it's too dangerous to go after a drowning victim.What I was saying was that Mike said that all the emergncy people were just taking their time getting down to the water while this guy was drowning.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Fire trucks and rescue squads carry rope. Could have thrown him a line and pulled him in if possible. As for not doing CPR b/c of breaking ribs, It is not uncommon to break a few ribs when perfroming CPR.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what a shame. they really should have helped. but i guess they were too worried about themselves. and as the the cpr thing, a few broken ribs is MUCH better than death.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

kevinburgmeier said:


> I do agree that it's too dangerous to go after a drowning victim.What I was saying was that Mike said that all the emergncy people were just taking their time getting down to the water while this guy was drowning.


 if he was trying to kill himself, and the rescue crew was called, traveled there and he still hadn't drowned. I wouldn't hurry to get to him either because he's obviously a stronger swimmer than I am


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

kevinburgmeier said:


> My daughter and her fiance saw him jump.They turned around and went down to the water but he was too far out .They called 911 and when the emts got there they said they wouldn't go get him because he was still moving.Apparently this rule is to keep the emts from drowning also.When they finally got him to shore they didn't give him cpr right away because of the rocks and were afraid to break his ribs or back.Mike(the fiance) said the emts and ranger all acted like they really weren't in any hurry to get to him.No wonder he died on the way to the hospital.I hope I never fall out of my boat.


Not saying this isn't true by any means, but the perception of a civilian in a stressful situation is often frantic. Because of this, the situation always seems to be taken care of in a slow manner, and no one is doing enough.

Just trying to shine light on the other side. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

